# Startup Probleme

## Ampheus

Ich habe folgende 2 Probleme, welche aber wahrscheinlich auf dasselbe oder ähnliches zurückzuführen sind:

1.ALSA wird beim systemstart gestartet, allerdings funktioniert der sound erst nach einem

```

alsaconf

```

2.WLAN Treiber wird beim Start problemlos geladen, allerdings kann ich /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 erst hinterher starten. Dazu muss ich vorher

```

ifconfig wlan0 up

```

ausführen, was mich schon sehr nervt.

Beide init scripte stehen selbstverständlich in meinem boot-level.

----------

## Deever

Fehlermeldungen?

Die Netzwerkskripte werden üblicherweise in 'default' aufgenommen, nicht in 'boot'.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Ampheus

Sorry, hatte mich vertan, das Netzwerkscript ist in default.

Beim Ausführen von alsaconf bekomme ich 3 mal die Meldung "Unknown module snd". 

Zum Netzwerk: Ich poste mal meine /etc/conf.d/net und /etc/conf.d/wireless:

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

routes=( "default via 192.168.178.1" )

```

/etc/conf.d/wireless

```

essid_wlan0="*******"

key_WLAN="************************** enc open"

mode_wlan0="Managed"

```

Stimmt irgendwas beim Syntax der config Einstellungen nicht?

----------

## derbrain

hmm, so was ähnliches hatte ich mit alsa auch, bei mir lief der soundserver zwar, aber kein programm konnte darauf zugreifen. erst nach dem neustart von alsa ging es. leider kann ich momentan dazu nichts sagen, da seit kurzem (weiß der teufel warum) alsa gar nicht mehr geht und nur noch fehlermeldungen schleudert.

----------

## Ampheus

Könnte das an dem neuen Baselayout liegen? Bei mir ist es nämlich genauso, ALSA wird problemlos gestartet und läuft, aber erst nach einem Neustart von ALSA können Programme darauf zugreifen.

----------

## derbrain

Ähm, sorry, was ist das Baselayout?   :Embarassed: 

Ich hab mir jetzt einen neuen Kernel gebacken, seitdem läuft alsa ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist sucht er immer noch nach dem Modul intel8irgendwas, welches es aber nicht mehr gibt. Weiß jemand wie ich das wegbekomme?

----------

## Ampheus

Das baselayout sind die init-scripte in /etc/init.d/

Naja wie gesagt, ich versuch weiterhin das hinzubekommen, scheint wirklich nur ein init Fehler zu sein. Könnte allerdings auch am Kernel liegen. Ich back grad den 2.6.15-r1.

Vielleicht bringt das ne Besserung. Ansonsten sind Vorschläge natürlich willkommen.

----------

## Louisdor

 *derbrain wrote:*   

> Ähm, sorry, was ist das Baselayout?  
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt einen neuen Kernel gebacken, seitdem läuft alsa ohne Probleme. Allerdings ist sucht er immer noch nach dem Modul intel8irgendwas, welches es aber nicht mehr gibt. Weiß jemand wie ich das wegbekomme?

 Kann es sein, dass DU das evtl. in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 stehen hast?

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Ampheus

Nana, Anfänger bin ich nun auch nicht mehr.  :Smile: 

Nein aber im ernst, da Steht nur

```

snd-emu10k1

zd1211

```

Also alles normal. Es scheint bei ALSA an der config liegen, die immer Fehler verursacht. Ich muss alsaonf starten und meinen Treiber auswählen, damit es läuft.

Hab jetzt den Kernel auf 2.6.15-r1 umgestellt und bin begeistert! 

1.Der neue Kernel sagt mir auch, dass mit alsa und wlan0 was nicht stimmt, was die anderen Kernel davor beim booten nicht gemacht haben.

2.Er ist mindestens 40% schneller bei mir als der 2.6.14-r5. Sowohl beim Booten, als auch beim Arbeiten.

----------

## Louisdor

 *Ampheus wrote:*   

> Nana, Anfänger bin ich nun auch nicht mehr. 

 Hm, solche Kleinigkeiten haben schon manche mal übersehen ...

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Ampheus

War ja auch nicht so gemeint, dass ich dich irgendwie kritisieren wollte.  :Smile: 

Klar, jeder übersieht mal was. Trotzdem nervt mich dieses Problem langsam.  :Sad: 

----------

## derbrain

Bei mir steht in dem File nur ohci1394 (Firewire?), aber nichts von Soundmodulen. Und nvidia ist auskommentiert. In einem Backup-File (kernel-2.6~) ist nvidia noch drin. Hätte ich da nicht eine Fehlermeldung bekommen müssen, wenn das Modul nicht geladen ist? Oder wird das von gdm automatisch mitgeladen?

----------

## firefly

die sound-module brauchst du nicht in der kerne-2.6 einzutragen.

Das laden der sound-module erledigt das alsasound init-script(wenn /etc/conf.d/alsa entsprechend konfiguriert)

----------

## derbrain

naja, das problem ist ja, dass er ein modul ZU VIEL (snd_intel8x0) sucht, und ich weiß nicht wie ich das los werde (in /etc/conf.d/alsa stehts nicht drin). der sound geht komischerweise aber trotzdem. diesmal aber wieder erst nach einem neustart von alsa...

ich hab gestern wieder einmal ein emerge -avutND world gemacht, wahrscheinlich liegts daran dass der neustart wieder nötig war. ist da grad was im umbruch oder so?

----------

## Ampheus

Ich sehe ausserdem gerade, dass ich keine /etc/conf.d/alsa habe. Daran wirds wohl liegen, denke ich. Auch nach dem Ausführen von alsaconf ist keine solche Datei vorhanden. Wie kann ich die erstellen?

----------

## derbrain

hmm, ich hab die datei auch nicht. nur frag ich mich, wieso es trotzdem geht, wenn ich 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

 eingebe...

----------

## firefly

uups ich habe mich da geirrt die datei /etc/conf.d/alsa gibt es nicht , sonder sie liegt hier: /etc/modules.d/alsa

----------

## Ampheus

Ja, es geht eben nur wenn ich nach dem Start des Systems alsaconfm starte.

----------

## derbrain

Hmm, ich hab die Datei mal aufgemacht, da stehn die ominösen Treiber drin. Aber da stand auch, dass die Datei mit alsaconf erstellt wurde, also hab ich das mal ausgeführt. Und da findet er keine Module. Also hab ich mal update-modules ausgeführt. Und da kommt: 

```
System.map not found - unable to check symbols
```

Aber die System.map ist da! Wo gehört die denn genau hin? Wurde da was geändert?

----------

## Ampheus

Meine /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-utils/files/alsa-modules.conf-rc,v 1.4 2004/11/16 01:31:22 eradicator Exp $

# ALSA portion

# OSS/Free portion

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

# Set this to the correct number of cards.

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF version 1.0.10 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-emu10k1

alias sound-slot-0 snd-emu10k1

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

```

Habe ich da irgendwas vergessen, oder kann es sein, dass die beim restart überschrieben wird?

----------

## Ampheus

So. Neuer Test:

InitNG benutzt und dasselbe Ergebnis. Auch das Neustarten des services bringt nichts. Ich muss alsaconf ausführen, damit es klappt. Die /etc/modules.d/alsa wird dabei aber nicht verändert. Was macht alsaconf ausserdem?

----------

## Robmaster

hatte mal änliche probleme die ich folgenermaßen gelöst habe.

1 unmerge alsa-drivers

2 neuen kernel mit passendem alsa modul bauen

3 alsaconf

4 alsamixer

----------

## Ampheus

Ich benutze ja die Treiber aus dem Kernel. Ich kann den wohl nochmal neu bauen, bin aber nicht sicher, ob dann funktioniert.

----------

## Mr_Maniac

Hallo... Ich hoffe, dass ich den Thread für ein anderes, aber verwandtes Problem "missbrauchen" darf...

Denn auch hier gibt es Probleme beim Startup...

Und zwar zweierlei:

1. dcron:

dcron wird im default-level gestartet. Es scheint auch tatsächlich gestartet zu werden, da dieses auch in der Log-Datei von dcron vermerkt wird.

Wenn ich jedoch nach dem vollständigen Start ein "ps aux" mache, sehe ich, dass dcron NICHT mehr läuft.

Es werden auch keine Cron-Jobs ausgeführt.

Wenn ich mit dem init-script von dcron versuche, dcron zu stoppen, kommen einfach zwei Ausrufezeichen... Also nicht geglückt...

Versuche ich ihn zu starten, bekomme ich die Meldung, dass es schon laufen würde...

Ich muss also dcron "von Hand" starten. Dann allerdings läuft es auch, solange der PC an ist und nicht rebootet wird...

Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ob es an meiner Systemzeit liegt, da meine System-Uhr nicht richtig geht, wenn der Rechner aus ist...

Wenn ich ihn abends ausschalte und am nächsten Tag wieder einschalte, kann es vorkommen, dass die Systemzeit um einige Stunden  falsch geht. Deswegen führe ich in meiner "local.start" auch ntpdate aus, dass die Zeit wieder richtig setzt.

Vielleicht verwirrt dieser plötzliche Zeit-Sprung den dcron zu sehr?

2. alsasound:

Ab und zu kann es mal vorkommen, dass beim Start von alsasound Nachrichten kommen, dass einige Namen im mixer nicht stimmen... Namen oder falsche IDs...

Ich kann verstehen, dass das bei einem Kernel-Upgrade passieren kann, da dort dann eine andere ALSA-Version drinnen stecken kann, aber wenn man keine ALSA-Pakete updated, sollte doch alles beim alten bleiben, oder?

Was ich bisher schon versucht habe:

dcron remerged, baselayout remerged, beides NOCH MAL remerged  :Wink: 

baselayout: 1.11.14-r4

dcron: 2.9-r4

----------

## Ampheus

Was ich schon vorher gesagt hatte, was aber scheinbar untergegangen ist: Beim Starten von alsaconf bekomme ich die Meldungen

```

could not find module snd

could not find module snd

could not find module snd

```

ganz kurz eingeblendet. Es scheint also in irgendeiner config Datei etwas falsches zu stehen.

----------

## Robmaster

Du hast keine alsa-module im kernel. Baue einen neuen kernel oder mach ein 

emerge alsa-driver und dann alsaconf

----------

## Ampheus

Natürlich habe ich die ALSA-Module im Kernel. Sie befinden sich auch im richtigen Ordner und make modules_install wurde auch durchgeführt.

----------

## Ampheus

Ausschnitt aus der dmesg:

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc3 (Mon Nov 07 13:30:21 2005 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

Wobei beim Systemstart angezeigt wird, dass snd-emu10k1 erfolgreich geladen wird.

----------

## CampinoDesign

Hi - nur als Schuss ins Blaue (ähnliches Problem hatte ich nämlich mit meinem net.eth0 init-script),

funktioniert bei dir "find"?  :Smile: 

gruß,

Lars

----------

## Ampheus

Inwiefern? der normale Befehl "find"? Was hat das damit zu tun?

----------

## CampinoDesign

Was genau das damit zu tun hatte weiß ich auch nicht. Auf jeden Fall hat find (der befehl  :Wink:  ) bei mir seg faults hervorgerufen. nachdem ich ne neue findutils version gemerged habe und dann baselaout nochmals übersetzt habe, lief es wieder.

gruß,

Lars

----------

## RomiVanDot

Hallo,

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem. Die alsa-driver hatte ich versehentlich "emerged", obwohl ich die Treiber im Kernel habe. Anschließend habe ich die alsa-driver wieder wieder "unmerged". Beim Booten versuchte nun das System irgendwelche sound-Module zu laden.

Bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

1. Löschen der Dateien in "/lib/modules/<kernel-version>/kernel/sound/" und "/lib/modules/<kernel-version>/alsa" 

2. Den Kernel neu gebaut

3. alsaconf ausgeführt

Das System versucht nun nicht mehr die Module zu laden. Allerdings wird bei einem Neustart "alsasound" nicht richtig gestartet, so daß jedes mal ein 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound restart
```

notwendig ist. Weiß jemand wie ich das noch abstellen kann?

----------

